# Kontur um einen Text



## fischair (21. April 2002)

Ich hab auf einer page im Hintergrund nen "TV-Scan" und deshalb lässt
sich "normaler Text" nich mehr gut lesen. Gibt's ne Möglichkeit um den
Text sone Art Kontur zu legen? Also ähnlich wie bei PS. Ein Schatten
tät's notfalls auch, halt nur irgend etwas, damit sich der Text GUT vom
Hintergrund abhebt und lesbar wird...


----------



## badboy (22. April 2002)

hallo fischair,
nimm doch einfach Kontrast und Helligkeit maus dem Hintergrund, ich glaub nich, dass das ganze mit schattigem Text angenehmer aussehen würde. der hintergrund sollte sowieso immer dezent "hintergründig" wirken und nich zu viel Aufmerksamkeit erregen, das lenkt nur ab, vom Inhalt deiner Seite...


----------



## Faramir (22. April 2002)

Du kannst zB den Text glühen lassen:

```
<div style="width:100%; font-size:64pt; color:#9999CC;
    filter:Glow(color=#000000, strength=12)">Glühender Text</div>
```

Is aber ned zu empfehlen, weil das glaub ich nur der IE interpretieren kann ...
[EDIT]
hmpf, im Code sind ja Smilies aktiviert ...
[/EDIT]


----------



## fischair (22. April 2002)

Jo, thx to Faramir! Genau dat richtige.
Hab sowieso ne Weiche drin, die Netscape-User umleitet, auf eine, na
sagen wir mal "nicht soo anspruchsvolle Seite"  
Muss nur mal sehen ob Opera das unterstützt


----------

